# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة : إقدام الشام ...

## فرحان الدهمشي

*قصيدة: إقدام الشام* 
الشاعر : فرحان الدهمشي العنزي 

حـرائـر الـشـام يــا سـوريّـا أبـطـال
فــســوف يــنــدمُ كــــذابٌ ودجــــال
وسوف تبقى دماء الشعـب شاهـدة
تُروِي التفاؤل ، فيها الصبر منـزال
ثباتـكـم يــا بـنـي الأحــرار عزتـكـم
مهمـا بذلتـم فـهـذا الــدربُ والـفـال
أنـتـم أيــا قـــوم للـتـاريـخ مـفـخـرة
للمـجـد تُــروى ولـلأبـطـال أشـبــال
يـا صحبنـا فـي بـلاد الشـام قبلتـكـم
تدعوا لكم فاثبتوا ، فالبِشـرُ هطّـال
لكم من الوحي فـي القـرآن منزلـةٌ
تتلـى علـى الخلـق غـادات وآصـال
أهل المكارم ، أهل الفخر يسعدكـم
رب السموات ، لا لن يبقـى مختـال
أحبابنـا فــي بــلاد الـشـام نخوتـكـم
لأهــل درعـــا لـكــم عـــز وأمـثــال
عزيـمـة قــد ورثتـوهـا فـــلا قـلــقٌ
فالفـتـح قــد حــل والإفـسـاد رحــال
كونـوا أبـاة علـى الإجـرام رايتـكـم
تـعـلـوا فتـنـكـس رايـــات وأذيــــال
روح العقيـدةِ تـغـذي نهجـكـم أمــلا
فالعيش قد طاب والأحرار قد جالوا
الصبر يـا قـوم فيـه النصـر مقتـرنٌ
والـذل قـد صـار فـي بشـار أهــوال
قولـوا لـي بشـار إنـا لسـت ترهبنـا
بـفـيـلـق الــغــدر فــالإقــدام قــتــال
تحيـى بنـا فـي سمـو الفخـر ثورتنـا
فـسـوف تُعـلـن فــي الآفــاق آمــال
يا أهـل درعـا سـلام مـن محاجرنـا
أنـتــم بـذلـتـم ، فـلـلأجـواد أفــعــال
صـبــرٌ جـمـيـلٌ فـــإن الله يحفـظـكـم
فالفجـر قـد شـع والإغـلاس يحتـال
ثــارت لأجـلـك يــا درعــا منـازلـنـا
هاهي دمشـق وديـر الـزور زلـزال
و البو كمـال وفـي بانيـاس ملحمـةٌ
واللاذقية بل في حمص من صالوا
هنـا حَـمَـاةٌ لـهـا بالـوصـل مكـرمـةٌ
وإدلـبُ الخـيـر والقامشـلـي أجـيـال
ألا هنـيـئـا فـــإن الـنـصـر مـقـتـربٌ
تـبـدوا معـانـيـه إشـــراقٌ وأظـــلال
والظلم يا قـوم مهمـا كـان سطوتـه
فلـن يـدوم فقلـي : كيـف يختـال ؟!!

----------


## وليد رامي

شرف لي أن أكون أول من يعانق هذه الدرر

سلم بوحك أيها الشاعر الألق ........ حفظ الله شامنا ويمننا

----------


## فرحان الدهمشي

> شرف لي أن أكون أول من يعانق هذه الدرر
> 
> سلم بوحك أيها الشاعر الألق ........ حفظ الله شامنا ويمننا


أسعد الله مرورك وحفظ الله لنا ديارنا ..

----------


## سجال

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أما بعد 
فشكرا لمشاعرك التي نثرتها في هذه الصفحة لكن السؤال المطروح 
ما وزن هذه الأبيات و على أي بحر جاءت ؟

----------

